# Gamefisher issue



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Bought a 3.5 Gamefisher recently and having issues with it.It had sat around for a few years still had gas in the tank. I emptied it changed the plug and drained the lower unit and refilled it. Put new gas and seafoam in it. Started it on the second pull. It will start and run but does not want to run in fast or when I push the choke all the way in it dies. It will run with the choke out. I am guessing the carb is clogged. Tried to contact a couple marinas and they wont even get back to me. Taking the carb apart is something I have never done.

Anyone got any ideas? Or know of someone that will look at it and clean the carb? Looking to use it for duck season.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Does it have a low speed carb adjustment knob?

If yes, have you tried adjusting it? Does the motor run different when adjusting the knob? 

Initial adjustment for OMC motors is lightly seated then backed out 1-1/2 turns. I'm guessing Gamefisher would be close.....

What mixture ratio did you use with the SeaFoam?

Also the motor may have a "lockout" that won't allow full throttle in neutral....usually they won't allow more than half throttle in neutral.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

It just has a rich/lean knob and that does not make it run differently. I have not messed with that. I believe its 50-1 it was printed on the motor. There is no neutral its a "suicide start" you start it and your moving.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

fishingful said:


> It just has a rich/lean knob and that does not make it run differently. I have not messed with that................. /QUOTE]
> 
> Not sure what you mean by that. How do you know it doesn't make it run differently if you haven't messed with it?
> 
> ...


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

The knob on the front that one side says rich and the other side says lean if you flip it to rich it runs the same as when it is turned to lean. In the picture its the knob on the bottom left. I have only turned it and not adjusted it.....if it can be adjusted.

I mixed the seafoam to whatever it says on the bottle. I don't have it in front of me.

I have taken it out on the water and ran it but still having issues. but not with strait gas....with the seafoam in it.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

if it will only run with the choke out means one thing it is starving for fuel ! carb needs a cleaning


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

johnrude said:


> if it will only run with the choke out means one thing it is starving for fuel ! carb needs a cleaning


That's what I was thinking.......how hard is it to clean one? are there seals and stuff that will need replaced? I have never done one and don't want to mess it up. Plus the outboard repair places i have contacted wont get back to me. any suggestions?


----------



## Get the net (Feb 27, 2008)

have a 7 !/2 horse gamefisher .found the element pump went bad every 2 years take carb off its rubber mines brown in colar pull it out and look for tears or holes they cost about $5. old motors don't like new gas


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

fishingful said:


> That's what I was thinking.......how hard is it to clean one? are there seals and stuff that will need replaced? I have never done one and don't want to mess it up. Plus the outboard repair places i have contacted wont get back to me. any suggestions?


fairly easy. Especially if you can find a service manual for it. Take pics to remember how everything is put together. Take a note of how far the adjustment screws are out BEFORE you take it apart. To figure it out, while counting the turns, screw it ALL THE WAY IN until Lightly seated. That is, do Not torque it down. Just tighten till it wont tighten anymore. Take note of how many turns so when you take the screws all the way out, you know how far out they were to begin with. 1 1/2 turns is a good starting point but there can be some variation. You know the motor starts and runs with its current configuration so try to get back to that after cleaning.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

if you want PM me and you can bring over to my shop and you and i will fix it. it's nothing but a lawnmower carburetor.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

johnrude said:


> if you want PM me and you can bring over to my shop and you and i will fix it. it's nothing but a lawnmower carburetor.


Pm Sent..............


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

If your carb isn't too badly fouled, and you don't want to disassemble it, you can try the following. Get a "Good Quality" fuel injection cleaner. You get what you pay for. Then mix the appropriate amount in your fuel tank and run it. It may, or may not clean the main metering jet. The main jet is probably the problem. When fuel sits in the carb for an extended period of time, it evaporates and leaves residue (varnish) behind. If this varnish partially clogs your main metering jet (usually at the bottom of the carburetor) it will restrict the flow of fuel and won't run without the choke in a closed or partially closed position. 

If this doesn't work, take the fuel bowl off the carburetor and try clearing the jet with a piece of "tag" wire. That is a very thin flexible wire usually found on shipping tags.


----------



## Georgio_P (Jun 4, 2010)

Hello, 

If the carb sat for very long, or EtOH gasoline as was used, most likely the carb passages are plugged with deposits, and\or the air to fuel mixture screw\adjustment will need to be set.
You may need to soak the carb in Berrymans if it is really plugged with varnish, but that will destroy the O-rings or any gasket material.
Careful in running a wire to clean out the passages, you could damage the passages, or make them larger. 
Carb cleaner spray can only do so much, you might need to take off the carb and soak it if things are not working after the spray cleaners. 
Your best bet is to rebuild it at this point. You can get rebuild kits from E-bay, or Crowley Marine.com for about $20. They also have diagrams for most motors and carbs there as well at least for Mercs and Johnsons and Yamahas. Check any kind of air element, like a filter for any plugged flow, clean or replace that as well. Marinas are not calling you back cause they want to work on the quick turnaround , easy repairs. This could be more involved. Once you get that working, don't forget to replace the impeller for the water pump, they stock those as well.
Good luck.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Vicks sports center got back to me dropped it off the other day (10 min from my house). Really nice guy that works on the outboards. I just don't have time to mess with it too busy at work. He agreed that it sounded like the carb and was going to take it apart and look at it. If it just needed cleaned he would do that or rebuild it if he had to.


----------



## SecurityMan (Aug 6, 2011)

Go To Tractor Supply and get a can of LMT spray and fill the carb and fuel lines let it soak overnight and try to run the next day I have used this to fix mowers and weedwackers,and pressure washers that people left old gas and it varnished in carbs. it also removes built up carbon in the rings and head if sprayed in there and let set.


----------

